# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاری یا معلمی ؟؟؟

## Amsterdam

سلام  :Yahoo (4):  
من رتبم حدودن 3700 اینا شده با سهمیه پنج درصدی
هم میتونم معلمی بیارم و هم پرستاری شهرمون
حالا عین چیز موندم کدومو برم...
لدفن نظراتونو بگین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hannibal

من خودم یکی از رشته های بیمارستانی بودم و الان تموم کردم، اگه برمیگشتم عقب میرفتم تربیت معلم. چون سربازی نداره، احتمال استخدام شدنش ۹۹درصد به بالاست و راحتیه کارش. پرستاری یه عمر باید سختی بکشی مگه اینکه علاقه داشته باشی بری این رشته رو، استخدامشم که روو هواست

----------


## .MEHRAD.

من درباره معلمی اطلاعی ندارم ولی درباره پرستاری تحقیق کردم رشته خوبیه خودمم میخوام جزء اولویتام بزنم

----------


## Janvaljan

معلمی رو اول بزن ، بعد پرستاری.
این جوری بازم وقت داری بیشتر فکر کنی ، اگر دعوت به مصاحبه فرهنگیان شدی ولی معلمی و نخواستی ، مصاحبه رو نرو ، اولویت بعدیت که پرستاری باشه بررسی میشه.
ولی به نظر من الان معلمی بهتره.

----------


## dow

> من خودم یکی از رشته های بیمارستانی بودم و الان تموم کردم، اگه برمیگشتم عقب میرفتم تربیت معلم. چون سربازی نداره، احتمال استخدام شدنش ۹۹درصد به بالاست و راحتیه کارش. پرستاری یه عمر باید سختی بکشی مگه اینکه علاقه داشته باشی بری این رشته رو، استخدامشم که روو هواست


99% نیست 100% استخدامی. پرستاری حقوقش نسبت به معلمی بالاست درعین حال سختی پرستاری هم زیاده این نظر منه ها ولی پرستاری محیطش جوریه باید با کلی بیمار سروکله بزنی و آه و ناله بشنوی و... ولی تو معلمی اگر دبیری باشی 3 روز میری سر کار بعد کلاس که در روز نهایت 6 ساعت سرکلاسی حقوق هم حدود 1.500 اوایل میدن الان برای دانشجو معلما 650 حدودا ماهانه پول میدن. 
علاوه براون برای پرستاری استخدامش فک نمیکنم راحت باشه چون الان اکثرا پرستار بهیار استخدام میکنن.

----------


## dars

ببخشید من رتبم 6000منطقه 2 تجربی ام 
موندم بین علوم آزمایشگاه و تغذیه و آموزش ابتدایی یک کدوم رو انتخاب کنم چون شهرمون دبیری شیمی و زیست نمی گیره و پشت کنکور هم نمی تونم بمونم چون من خیلی استرس اذیتم می کنه چون معده و قلبم خیلی درد می گیرن و پرستاری هم دوست ندارم برم به نظرتون کدوم رشته بهتره

----------


## dow

> ببخشید من رتبم 6000منطقه 2 تجربی ام 
> موندم بین علوم آزمایشگاه و تغذیه و آموزش ابتدایی یک کدوم رو انتخاب کنم چون شهرمون دبیری شیمی و زیست نمی گیره و پشت کنکور هم نمی تونم بمونم چون من خیلی استرس اذیتم می کنه چون معده و قلبم خیلی درد می گیرن و پرستاری هم دوست ندارم برم به نظرتون کدوم رشته بهتره


به نظربنده برید ابتدایی احتمال قبولیتون بالاسات تو تجربی من با رتبه بدترازین دبیری قبول شدم :Yahoo (20):  ابتدایی هم فک کنم 2 بودم تو استان منطقه بومی

----------


## dars

> به نظربنده برید ابتدایی احتمال قبولیتون بالاسات تو تجربی من با رتبه بدترازین دبیری قبول شدم ابتدایی هم فک کنم 2 بودم تو استان منطقه بومی


آخه من کلا دانش آموز درسخونی بودم همه از من انتظار پزشکی داشتند ولی متاسفانه از بس استرس بر من غلبه کرد که واقعا منو از پا در آورد میترسم برم معلمی ابتدایی و همه تعجب کنن ولی خودم مشکلی با معلمی ندارم 
حقوقش چقدره؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*دبیری بهتره به نظر من 
البته اگه علاقه داری بهش
از همین زمان دانشجویی شروع میشه حقوق گرفتنت
سختی پرستاری رو نداره و ...*

----------


## shadow1695

> سلام  
> من رتبم حدودن 3700 اینا شده با سهمیه پنج درصدی
> هم میتونم معلمی بیارم و هم پرستاری شهرمون
> حالا عین چیز موندم کدومو برم...
> لدفن نظراتونو بگین


یه سوال شما چطور مطمینید با رتبه ۳هزار تو سهمیه ۵ درصدی پرستاری میارید??

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام  
> من رتبم حدودن 3700 اینا شده با سهمیه پنج درصدی
> هم میتونم معلمی بیارم و هم پرستاری شهرمون
> حالا عین چیز موندم کدومو برم...
> لدفن نظراتونو بگین


سلام علیکم
راستش معلمی یه خوبی داره اینه که کارت مشخصه و اینکه سربازی معافی
اما خب درآمدت کمه. به عبارتی یه حقوق بخور و نمیر داری
اما پرستاری خب مثل معلمی نیست که از کارت 100 درصد مطمئن باشی
اما خب به دلیل نیاز شدید به پرستار مخصوصا مردا میشه گفت که کارت به احتمال 80 درصد تضمینه.
ولی خب درآدم پرستاری از معلمی بیشتره. چون علاوه بر حقوق ثابت، کارانه و اضافه کار هم داری
خوب تصمیم بگیر که پشیمون نشی یه وقت

----------


## dars

> ببخشید من رتبم 6000منطقه 2 تجربی ام 
> موندم بین علوم آزمایشگاه و تغذیه و آموزش ابتدایی یک کدوم رو انتخاب کنم چون شهرمون دبیری شیمی و زیست نمی گیره و پشت کنکور هم نمی تونم بمونم چون من خیلی استرس اذیتم می کنه چون معده و قلبم خیلی درد می گیرن و پرستاری هم دوست ندارم برم به نظرتون کدوم رشته بهتره


میشه به بنده هم جواب بدید

----------


## TRACKER

دوستان یه فارغ التحصیل شهید بهشتی در پرستاری چقدر احتمال استخدام داره و چقدر حقوق میگیره؟

----------


## Amsterdam

> یه سوال شما چطور مطمینید با رتبه ۳هزار تو سهمیه ۵ درصدی پرستاری میارید??


انتخاب رشته سنجشو دیدم..پرستاری زده بود احتمال خیلی زیاد قبولم

----------


## unlucky

دوست عزیز
ترو خدا یکم فکر کن ببین کدومشو بیشتر دوست داری و علاقه داری

هر 2 تای این رشته ها خیلی مهمن

اگه میخوای بری دبیری. باید فن بیان داشته باشی
ادم خوش اخلاقی باشی
همچنین تا حدودی خوشتیپ

وقتی میخوای بری درس بدی بتونی علمی که داریو راحت به بقیه منتقل کنی
بقیه رو به اون درس علاقه مند کنی
وگرنه همیشه فوش شاگردا دنبالته و اعصاب خوردیه اونا.
خودا رو خوش نمیاد یه معلم بد باشی که فن بیان نداره و کلاساش همیشه خسته کنندس

پرستاری هم باز اگه علاقه نداشته باشی میشی مثل همین پرستارای مزخرفی که میبینی دیگه
طرف اصلا علاقه نداره همچین سوزنو محکم میزنه تو دست این پیرزن پیرمردا که نگو و نپرس
سر همین مسائل هم کلی دعوا پیش میاد تو بیمارستانا
پرستار بدی هم باشی فوش مردم دنبالته
باید پرستار مهربون. دلسوز. و با شخصیتی باشی

الکی نزن لطفا
فک کن ببین کدومو بهتر میدونی انجام بدی
کدومش به پریستیژت بیشتر میخوره

----------


## mahdi7798

دو تا از دوستای من اموزش ابتدایی می خونن ...یکیشون از پرستاری انصراف داد اومد تکمیل ظرفیت معلمی قبول شد...الان خیلی راضیه..از پرستاری متنفر شده بود
من خودم الان از علاقه خودم خبر ندارم که برم پرستاری یا دبیری زیست...دارم دیوونه میشم...ولی برای دختر به نظرم اموزش ابتدایی عالیه


> ببخشید من رتبم 6000منطقه 2 تجربی ام 
> موندم بین علوم آزمایشگاه و تغذیه و آموزش ابتدایی یک کدوم رو انتخاب کنم چون شهرمون دبیری شیمی و زیست نمی گیره و پشت کنکور هم نمی تونم بمونم چون من خیلی استرس اذیتم می کنه چون معده و قلبم خیلی درد می گیرن و پرستاری هم دوست ندارم برم به نظرتون کدوم رشته بهتره

----------


## Amsterdam

مرسی از همتون...میرم دبیری 
این انتخاب رشته سنجش مگ یه بار مصرفه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir 1378

> مرسی از همتون...میرم دبیری 
> این انتخاب رشته سنجش مگ یه بار مصرفه


 ابتدایی؟

----------


## Hannibal

> میشه به بنده هم جواب بدید


آموزش ابتدایی، چون اون دوتا بازار کارشون خوب نیست. ولی بنظرم اگه درستون خوبه و احتمال میدین نتیجه ی بهتری بگیرین بمونین واسه سال بعد

----------


## TAT

> سلام  
> من رتبم حدودن 3700 اینا شده با سهمیه پنج درصدی
> هم میتونم معلمی بیارم و هم پرستاری شهرمون
> حالا عین چیز موندم کدومو برم...
> لدفن نظراتونو بگین


راجع به پرستاری :

جون یه انسان در دستان توست

اگر بی احتیاطی / کم حوصله ای/ بی دقتی / حال دیدن افرادو نداری/ هر نو منشی رو دوس نداری/ هر نوع ادمی با مزاجت نمی سازه/ نمیتونی حرف مردومو تحمل کنی/ زود خسته میشی/ زود ناراحت میشی/ حوله شیفت دادن نداری/ خوابت دیر بشه عالم و ادمو فحش میدی/ به درامد کم قانع نیستی/ از اینکه بعدا پشیمون میشی یا  نه مطکین نیستی / فقط پول برات مهمه / .......

این رشته مناسب شما نیست

چون بد کار کنی:
یه عمر لعن و نفرین طرف دنبالته و دامنتو میگیره/ باید بترسی از روزی که مریض بگه : پولی که در میاری خرج دوا دکترت بشه و از این قبیل..........................................  ...+ فحش رو هم که حتما میخوری

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

در مورد معلمی:

کل زندگی یه فرد تو دستای توست 

اگر بی توجهی / دیگران برات مهم نیستن/ به پول کم قانع نیستی/ اموزش و پرورش یک انسان برات مهم نیست/ اگر قراره بری سر کلاس صبح تا شب قر بزنی/ اگر ادم وقت شناسی نیستی/ اگر از خدمت تو مناطق محروم بدت میاد/ اگر بوی نا مطبوع کلاسو نمیتونی تحمل کنی/ اگر تو تدریس فکر میکنی کم خواهی گذاشت و کلاس خصوصی میزاری/ اگر تو مناطق محروم توانایی تدریس چند کلاسو با هم نداری / اگر تا حالا از این دید به معلمی نگاه نکرده بودی/........................

بدون تو معلم خوبی هم نیستی

چون اگر تدریست کم باشه و از اون مهمتر تک تک شاگردات برات مهم نباشه:

اینده ی یه جوونو خراب میکنی

ولی این شغل یه مزیتی داره

این خراب کردن اینده یه جوون یا یه کودک محسوس نیست

پس فحش نمی خوری

اما بلاخره یه جا دامنتو می گیره

----------


## mehran.znj

فقط اینم در نظر داشته باشین ک ی پرستار راحت میتونه بره ی کشور دیگ با کار صددرصد و حقوق بالا 
مثلا همین دبی 20 25 تومن ب پرستاراش حقوق میده

----------


## TRACKER

> دوستان یه فارغ التحصیل شهید بهشتی در پرستاری چقدر احتمال استخدام داره و چقدر حقوق میگیره؟


 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## dow

> آخه من کلا دانش آموز درسخونی بودم همه از من انتظار پزشکی داشتند ولی متاسفانه از بس استرس بر من غلبه کرد که واقعا منو از پا در آورد میترسم برم معلمی ابتدایی و همه تعجب کنن ولی خودم مشکلی با معلمی ندارم 
> حقوقش چقدره؟


فرهنگیان حکمتون دوربر 700 میزنن با کسر هزینه خوابگاه و غذا و... دوربر 450-500 بهتون میدن . 
بعداز اتمام هم احتمالا تا اون زمان مبلغ پایه به دوربر 1.800 برسه با سایر مخلفات ماهانه دوربر 2 بدن .

----------


## dow

> فقط اینم در نظر داشته باشین ک ی پرستار راحت میتونه بره ی کشور دیگ با کار صددرصد و حقوق بالا 
> مثلا همین دبی 20 25 تومن ب پرستاراش حقوق میده


به این سادگیا هم نیست بری . 
معلمی هم میتونی بری خود آموزش و پرورش میفرسته حقوقشم زیاده. شرایطی داره

----------


## amir 1378

> به این سادگیا هم نیست بری . 
> معلمی هم میتونی بری خود آموزش و پرورش میفرسته حقوقشم زیاده. شرایطی داره


 حقوق دبیری چنده؟ دبیری شیمی چجوری باید رفت؟

----------


## dars

> فرهنگیان حکمتون دوربر 700 میزنن با کسر هزینه خوابگاه و غذا و... دوربر 450-500 بهتون میدن . 
> بعداز اتمام هم احتمالا تا اون زمان مبلغ پایه به دوربر 1.800 برسه با سایر مخلفات ماهانه دوربر 2 بدن .


ببخشید من برادرم دانشجوی آزمایشگاه هست و پدرم میگه بهتره تو هم بری آزمایشگاه شاید باهم تونستین پیشرفت کنید
ولی من میترسم چی کار کنم 
واقعا خودم دوست داشتم امسال بمونم ولی معده من واقعا اذیتم میکنه چون به شدت آدم استرسی هستم

----------


## dars

> ببخشید من برادرم دانشجوی آزمایشگاه هست و پدرم میگه بهتره تو هم بری آزمایشگاه شاید باهم تونستین پیشرفت کنید
> ولی من میترسم چی کار کنم 
> واقعا خودم دوست داشتم امسال بمونم ولی معده من واقعا اذیتم میکنه چون به شدت آدم استرسی هستم


میشه یکی جواب بده

----------


## dow

> حقوق دبیری چنده؟ دبیری شیمی چجوری باید رفت؟


تو دانشجو معلمی فرقی نداره. 
توی انتخاب رشته آموزش شیمی  و درصورت وجود شیمی محض دارای تعهد دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی

----------


## dow

> ببخشید من برادرم دانشجوی آزمایشگاه هست و پدرم میگه بهتره تو هم بری آزمایشگاه شاید باهم تونستین پیشرفت کنید
> ولی من میترسم چی کار کنم 
> واقعا خودم دوست داشتم امسال بمونم ولی معده من واقعا اذیتم میکنه چون به شدت آدم استرسی هستم


بستگی به خودتون داره با چه محیطی راحت هستید . 
به نظر بنده معلم ابتدایی مناسبه

----------


## Masoume

فقط بستگی ب علاقه داره

من خودم عمرا برم تربیت معلم بااینکه امسال هم میارم چون اصلا حاضر نیستم علم تجربی رو بذارم کنار.

----------


## MiNA.77

منم بین علوم ازمایشگاهی و فرهنگیان موندم که کدومو اول بزنم
واقعا میدونم که از نظر اینکه فرهنگیان از همون ابتدا حقوق میگیریم خوبه ..خوبه که نه..عالیه
اما هم مصاحبش سخته و هم علاقم به علوم ازمایشگاهیه...چون علمیه که تو سراسر جهان همینه و هر جا برم برام کار میاره..

----------


## kharanban

من که هم پدرم و هم مادرم معلم هستن  الان حاظر نیستم تربیت معلم برم ... درسته که هفته ای چند روز میری سر کار و تابستون تعطیلی ولی آموزش و پرورش مشکلات خاص خودشو داره ... ممکنه بالاجبار به یه ناحیه منتقل بشید یا مجبور بشید پایه یا کتاب غیر مرتبط با رشته انتخابیتون رو تدریس کنین ... مشکلات مربوط به کسورات حقوقی و سنوات خدمت و گروه و رتبه بندی هم بماند ...

----------


## آن شرلی

بستگی به خودتون داره . اگه راحتی شغل براتون الویت داره خب تربیت معلم بهتره اگرم حقوقش براتون مهمه پرستاری بزنین

----------


## sezar.

علاقه و استعداد

----------


## drshakibaaa

> به نظربنده برید ابتدایی احتمال قبولیتون بالاسات تو تجربی من با رتبه بدترازین دبیری قبول شدم ابتدایی هم فک کنم 2 بودم تو استان منطقه بومی


میشه بگید با چه رتبه ای ؟

----------


## dow

عزیزان تو این اوضاع بیکاری دخترا هرچی بخونن براشون به اندازه پسرا فرق نداره . الان دختر هرچی بخونه کارم پیدا نکنه اخرش شوهر میکنه و ... 
ولی پسر الان بره دنبال علوم آزمایشگاهی نمیدونم علاقه و... بعد بگید هرجا بریم کار هست بنده به شخصه با هزار جور آشنا ندیدم.هیچکسم نمیگه معلمی عالیه ولی تو این اوضاع بیکاری ازهیچی بهتره به قول یکی اگر کسی بخواد کاری بکنه تو اون 3 روز بیکاری هم میکنه علاوه براین بعداز 5 سال قشنگ میتونی از آ.پ خارج بشی بری دنبال درامد میلیونیت  :Yahoo (76): .
به نظر بنده و تجربه ای که داشتم و دارم میبینم وقت علاقه بازی گذشته حداقل تو ایران.

اینم اضافه کنم تو همین استخدام آ.پ به صورت پیمانی که 8000 نفر برمیداشت حدود 35 هزارنفر فک کنم دقیق نمیدونم شرکت کردن اینام همه نه ولی 60% رفتن دنبال علاقه

----------


## broslee

> عزیزان تو این اوضاع بیکاری دخترا هرچی بخونن براشون به اندازه پسرا فرق نداره . الان دختر هرچی بخونه کارم پیدا نکنه اخرش شوهر میکنه و ... 
> ولی پسر الان بره دنبال علوم آزمایشگاهی نمیدونم علاقه و... بعد بگید هرجا بریم کار هست بنده به شخصه با هزار جور آشنا ندیدم.هیچکسم نمیگه معلمی عالیه ولی تو این اوضاع بیکاری ازهیچی بهتره به قول یکی اگر کسی بخواد کاری بکنه تو اون 3 روز بیکاری هم میکنه علاوه براین بعداز 5 سال قشنگ میتونی از آ.پ خارج بشی بری دنبال درامد میلیونیت .
> به نظر بنده و تجربه ای که داشتم و دارم میبینم وقت علاقه بازی گذشته حداقل تو ایران.
> 
> اینم اضافه کنم تو همین استخدام آ.پ به صورت پیمانی که 8000 نفر برمیداشت حدود 35 هزارنفر فک کنم دقیق نمیدونم شرکت کردن اینام همه نه ولی 60% رفتن دنبال علاقه


5 سال منظورتون 4 سال کارشناسیه؟
چون 10سال تعهد خدمت داره

----------


## dow

> 5 سال منظورتون 4 سال کارشناسیه؟
> چون 10سال تعهد خدمت داره


نه عزیز به غیراز 4 سال که درس میخونی که هیچ . حداقل تعهد اگر موقع تعهد متن رو خونده باشی 5 سال باید خدمت کنی حداکثر 8 سال.

----------


## broslee

> نه عزیز به غیراز 4 سال که درس میخونی که هیچ . حداقل تعهد اگر موقع تعهد متن رو خونده باشی 5 سال باید خدمت کنی حداکثر 8 سال.


تو متن تعهد محضری نوشته 2برابر مدت تحصیل که حداقل آن کمتر از 5 سال نخواهد بود(ما 8 ترم رو تو 4 سال میگذرونیم که دو برابرش میشه همون 8سال)
تو دفترچه کنکور هم نوشته 2 برابر مدت تحصیل که حداقل آن کمتر از 8 سال نخواهد بود

----------


## dow

> تو متن تعهد محضری نوشته 2برابر مدت تحصیل که حداقل آن کمتر از 5 سال نخواهد بود(ما 8 ترم رو تو 4 سال میگذرونیم که دو برابرش میشه همون 8سال)
> تو دفترچه کنکور هم نوشته 2 برابر مدت تحصیل که حداقل آن کمتر از 8 سال نخواهد بود


خب عزیز نمیدونم رفتید آموزش و پرورش سر تعهد به اندازه بنده یا نه ولی این تعهد طبق گفته چندتا از آشنا هاتو آپ  زیاد اعتبار نداره به جای اون 8 سال هستن عزیزانی که 1-2 سال رفتن !!! عرض کردم حداقل نوشته 5 سال مهم دفترچه کنکور نیست مهم اون متنیه که امضا و انگشت زدی.

بالا هم خدمتت گفتم :
*حداقل تعهد اگر موقع تعهد متن رو خونده باشی 5 سال باید خدمت کنی حداکثر 8 سال.=>  به عبارتی این امکان رو داری زودتر تموم کنی این شامل همه نمیشه چون همه نمیتونن زیر 8 ترم تموم کنن.همچنین بیشتر از 8 ترم هم حقوق و مزایا نداره*

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*فرهنگیان رومیشه در اولویت های بعد100زد؟چون یکی بهم گف نیمهمتمرکز هاروحتما باید در1تا10بزنی؟*

----------


## Ellaa_A

> *فرهنگیان رومیشه در اولویت های بعد100زد؟چون یکی بهم گف نیمهمتمرکز هاروحتما باید در1تا10بزنی؟*


خیر نمیشه...باید اول بزنی تا دعوت ب مصاحبه بشی....
اگه هم رد بشین مصاحبه رو سنجش اولویت بعدی رو براتون در نظر میگیره...

----------


## Rezchita

> خیر نمیشه...باید اول بزنی تا دعوت ب مصاحبه بشی....
> اگه هم رد بشین مصاحبه رو سنجش اولویت بعدی رو براتون در نظر میگیره...


یعنی تو الویت چند تا چند باید بزنیم؟؟ زیر50؟؟

----------


## laleh74

> *فرهنگیان رومیشه در اولویت های بعد100زد؟چون یکی بهم گف نیمهمتمرکز هاروحتما باید در1تا10بزنی؟*


تا پارسال اینطور بود اما پارسال یه جایی خوندم که دیگه فرقی نمیکنه هرجایی خواستین بزنید.
حالا واسه محکم کاری ۱تا ۱۰ بزنید .در هر صورت ۲جا پذیرفته میشین
یکی نیمه مترکز و یکی متمرکز

----------


## Ellaa_A

> یعنی تو الویت چند تا چند باید بزنیم؟؟ زیر50؟؟


سال گذشته اینطور بود
ی نفر ک اول ی متمرکزو زده بود و دوم فرهنگیان دعوت ب مصاحبه نشد.

----------


## Rezchita

> سال گذشته اینطور بود
> ی نفر ک اول ی متمرکزو زده بود و دوم فرهنگیان دعوت ب مصاحبه نشد.


ای بابا من اولویت 54 زدم. پس همه رو ویرایش کنم؟؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط laleh74


تا پارسال اینطور بود اما پارسال یه جایی خوندم که دیگه فرقی نمیکنه هرجایی خواستین بزنید.
حالا واسه محکم کاری ۱تا ۱۰ بزنید .در هر صورت ۲جا پذیرفته میشین
یکی نیمه مترکز و یکی متمرکز


اینومطمئن اید؟اگه درمصاحبه قبول بشیم ویه متمرکز هم قبول بشیم میشه به اون متمرکزه رف؟
m.a.z1997@dow@

*

----------


## Ellaa_A

> ای بابا من اولویت 54 زدم. پس همه رو ویرایش کنم؟؟


انگاری...حالا بزن ضرر نمیکنی...فوقش فرهنگیانو اول بزنی بعد قبول نشی میری واسه متمرکز دیگه...

----------


## Ellaa_A

> *
> اینومطمئن اید؟اگه درمصاحبه قبول بشیم ویه متمرکز هم قبول بشیم میشه به اون متمرکزه رف؟
> m.a.z1997@dow@
> 
> *


اگه مصاحبه برین و قبول شین چاره ای جز ثبت نام ندارین وقتی توی مصاحبه شرکت کنین ینی میخاین توی اون دانشگاه باشین و اگه ی متمرکزو بخواین برین باید موقع کارنامه سبز جابه جا بشین ولی اگه فرهنگیان قبول شین و نرین باید خسارت پرداخت کنین انگار... :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Lara27

> فقط اینم در نظر داشته باشین ک ی پرستار راحت میتونه بره ی کشور دیگ با کار صددرصد و حقوق بالا 
> مثلا همین دبی 20 25 تومن ب پرستاراش حقوق میده


واقعا ؟
شرایط رفتن به دبی و استخدام اونجا شدن چیه؟

----------


## Dr.Naser

> ببخشید من رتبم 6000منطقه 2 تجربی ام 
> موندم بین علوم آزمایشگاه و تغذیه و آموزش ابتدایی یک کدوم رو انتخاب کنم چون شهرمون دبیری شیمی و زیست نمی گیره و پشت کنکور هم نمی تونم بمونم چون من خیلی استرس اذیتم می کنه چون معده و قلبم خیلی درد می گیرن و پرستاری هم دوست ندارم برم به نظرتون کدوم رشته بهتره



برو هوشیری یا اتاق عمل‌بخون بهتره و اینده خوبی‌داره

----------


## Pasteur

> برو هوشیری یا اتاق عمل‌بخون بهتره و اینده خوبی‌داره


دادا ایشون این سوال رو تو تابستون مطرح کرده ، بعد شما الان جواب میدی ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
فک کنم پشت کنکور واستاد .

----------


## Dr.Naser

> دادا ایشون این سوال رو تو تابستون مطرح کرده ، بعد شما الان جواب میدی ؟ 
> فک کنم پشت کنکور واستاد .


اصلا به تاریخ اینا نگاه نکردم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad ft

> اصلا به تاریخ اینا نگاه نکردم



 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zahra_zahra

> سلام  
> من رتبم حدودن 3700 اینا شده با سهمیه پنج درصدی
> هم میتونم معلمی بیارم و هم پرستاری شهرمون
> حالا عین چیز موندم کدومو برم...
> لدفن نظراتونو بگین


شما آخرش چیکار کرددین معلمی رفتین یا پرستاری ؟ از رشتتون راضی هستین؟

----------


## Churchill

من بودم میرفتم یه بسته چیپس میگرفتم میاوردم مینشستم رو مبل تلویزیون نگاه میکردم
بری فوق لیسانس پرستاری بگیری بعد دو سال بری طرح بعد از 8 سال بیای به امید استخدامی (الانشم کارانه ها رو نمیدن استخدامی هم که دیگه ولش کن)با حقوق پایین هزار فحش و درگیری و مزاحمت و اگه مرحمت کنن  چاقو تو شکمت نکنن اولیا ی بیمار که چمیدونم چرا سوند رو فلان کردی اونجاش اوف شده سوزن رو باید اول گولش میزدی بعد تزریق میکردی
معلمی هم که دیگه هیچی با یه عده یاغی باید سر و کله زد که واقعا عشق و حوصله میخواد

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

معلمی

----------


## حسین اسماعیلی

با عرض سلام.
من توانایی انتخاب رشته فرهنگیان و شهید رجایی تهران را دارم. کدوم بهتره. 
الان اراک هستیم. 
درضمن مصاحبه سخته یعنی قبول میشم. 
ممنون میشم اگه جوابم رو بدید

----------


## hamed_habibi

​قطعا معلیم  روزی 5 ساعت کار میکنی 3تومن داری پرستاری 12ساعت کار میکنی 4 تا 5تومن...و معلمی 6ماه از سال  کار نیمکنی پرستاری روز عاشورام شیفتی  اون تفاوت حقوق یکی دو تومن میتونی  جبران کنی ولی پرستاری وفقط عذاب واریس بدبختیه

----------


## matrooke

ملاک حال الانتون نیست
الان به نظر انرژیتون زیاده و هر کاری رو میبینید حوصله دارید.
سعی میکنم این دو رشته رو باتوجه به وضیت مالی و شرایط کاری بگم و سایر مسایل  دیگه مربوط به علایقتونه.
پرستاری:اگه علاقه ی خاصی به پزشکی داشتید و از روی ناچاری دارید میرید پرستاری به نظرم نرید!چون سختی کار که بهتون فشار میاره و وقتی پزشک هارو میبینید باعث میشه روانتون بهم بریزه :Yahoo (2): 
و باعث بشه خوبی های همون رشته ای که هستید رو نبینید و تهش بعد 4 سال باز فکر برگشت به کنکور کنید!البته اگر درس خون باشید و ادامه تحصیل بدید و جا نزنید به بخش های خوب هم میرسید(فکر کنم اسمش سوپروایزر باشه)ولی خب واقعا کاره طاقت فرساییه و اگه یه ذره هم علاقه ندارید به هیچ وجه نرید پرستاری.
معلمی:والا به نظرم خیلی خوبه.سربازی نداری.خیالت از شغلت راحته.درامد خودشم نسبت به کاری که میکنید (درمقایسه با بقیه میگم) خوبه.البته نگم اگه بخوای وارد حیطه ی کلاس خصوصی بشی چه درآمدی نصیبت میشه!  و اینکه شغلی هم هست که در نظر خیلی از مردم شغله خوبیه و کسی به این شغل ایراد نمیگیره(عرف جامعه منظورمه)
اینکه پشیمون بشید هم احتمالش خیلی کمتره.
در اصل سلیقه ی شخصیه خود شما مشخص میکنه کدومو بیشتر دوس دارید ولی به نظرم آینده ی کم ریسک تر و آروم تری خواهید داشت در معلمی
موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ShahabM

> با عرض سلام.
> من توانایی انتخاب رشته فرهنگیان و شهید رجایی تهران را دارم. کدوم بهتره. 
> الان اراک هستیم. 
> درضمن مصاحبه سخته یعنی قبول میشم. 
> ممنون میشم اگه جوابم رو بدید


مسلما شهید رجایی تهران خیلی از فرهنگیان بهتره.
برای مصاحبه هم اگر خودتونو از قبل آماده کنید سخت نیست و قبول میشید.

----------


## zaaaahra

> من خودم یکی از رشته های بیمارستانی بودم و الان تموم کردم، اگه برمیگشتم عقب میرفتم تربیت معلم. چون سربازی نداره، احتمال استخدام شدنش ۹۹درصد به بالاست و راحتیه کارش. پرستاری یه عمر باید سختی بکشی مگه اینکه علاقه داشته باشی بری این رشته رو، استخدامشم که روو هواست


واقعا پرستاری استخدامش رو هواست؟راجب اتاق عمل چی ؟

----------

